# Taking Good Care Of A 14 Month Old Cat Requires Effort



## Lonjay (Apr 27, 2021)

I am one of these neat & tidy guys and because I use a walker to get around and my stiff and achy joints make bending and getting up and down uncomfortable, taking care of Cranberry takes effort. I just emptied her litter box which is a Saturday chore. I change the litter once a month. Feeding her and giving her water requires little effort on my part. I enjoy playing with her and taking naps together. She is one smart kitty and has learned my habits and routine. Sure beats living alone.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Oh, it most definitely beats living alone! 
I always say that my animal companions, and all the animals I have fostered and have trained over many, many years have given me more than anything else has in this world. Far more than I ever could give to them, despite my having saved many of their lives. They have given me life lessons, love, new ways of seeing things, laughs, amazement, realizations and epiphanies, and a kind of guidance that I would never have received anywhere else. My gratitude to all of them is endless.
Cranberry is a lucky cat, and you are lucky to have her.
(such a nice name, by the way)


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Cats make the very best friends and your Cranberry is one lucky cat! I too am at the age where everything I do involves a grunt, groan, oof, whoof, eesh, sheesh, yowza, wowza, snap, crackle, and pop. Worth it!


----------



## imamuggie (Jul 1, 2021)

Cranberry is such a cute name!
*🍒*


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

God bless you for adopting Cranberry when it is not easy to perform all the chores. I'm sure she will be a great companion for you and you will spoil her. I am also neat & tidy and vacuum every day to remove the cat litter from the floor. 2 cats = twice the litter.


----------

